
Mindfully Shutting the F^%& Up - avalot
https://medium.com/@avalot/women-in-tech-sexists-out-edaec6c5053c
======
andrewchambers
"A woman on the team, in any capacity, usually means that one person on the
team is getting valuable work done, sharing information, taking care of
problems, and not constantly showing off."

Great way to counter sexism, fight fire with fire. There are as many useless
women as there are useless men.

~~~
avalot
Shhhh...

